# What Is It? - #56



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Taking a break from all these serious world-changing discussions I have decided to post WII #56, which is THIS little beauty ...



It is made of wood, about 6"-7" long, circa 19[SUP]th[/SUP] century. 


*WHAT IS IT? *


----------



## That Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

Whack-a-mole!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Whack-a-mole!



LOL! No, but I like your style ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_Is it what a judge uses i think it's called a Gavel_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 13, 2013)

I think it splits something, but not sure what exactly, since it would not split wood or anything hard. But it has kind of a pointed end, and if you hit the small end with a hammer, it would split something like a watermelon, or maybe even ice ? ?


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

For poking paper money into gaming table slots?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is it what a judge uses i think it's called a Gavel_





Happyflowerlady said:


> I think it splits something, but not sure what exactly, since it would not split wood or anything hard. But it has kind of a pointed end, and if you hit the small end with a hammer, it would split something like a watermelon, or maybe even ice ? ?





Diwundrin said:


> For poking paper money into gaming table slots?



All excellent ideas, but unfortunately not the purpose of this item.


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

Meat tenderizer........


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> Meat tenderizer........



Not a meat tenderizer, no ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

Well then, what about... a pleat folder?  For keeping them even, in kilts or curtains and such?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well then, what about... a pleat folder?  For keeping them even, in kilts or curtains and such?



Not exactly, but you're certainly VERY warm ...


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

For making pleats in fans???


Shoot....I was seeing it as a little unfinished mailbox or totem pole for a Native American Barbie.  *sigh*   fff:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

> Shoot....I was seeing it as a little unfinished mailbox or totem pole for a Native American Barbie.  *sigh*



I soooo hope that one's right. 

 

Approaching desparation here..... for scoring or folding dough into equally sized sections?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> For making pleats in fans???



Nope, not quite, but still kinda' warm ...




> Shoot....I was seeing it as a little unfinished mailbox or totem pole for a Native American Barbie.  *sigh*   fff:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_Is it used to hold the tape still when measuring curtains??_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is it used to hold the tape still when measuring curtains??_



No, it is not - sorry ...


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

I KNOW!!  It's for making the little pleat thingies around a pie crust rim!!!  


Makes as much sense as a Barbie toy.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

No bite on the dough guess so...

For making wavy pasta?


Is this thing to do with cooking at all?.... just pleeeaaase don't let it be something medical!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_Is it used for hemming curtains by hand??_


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_Is it a hammer for the tacks to hold pleats etc in place??_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> I KNOW!!  It's for making the little pleat thingies around a pie crust rim!!!





Diwundrin said:


> No bite on the dough guess so... For making wavy pasta?
> 
> Is this thing to do with cooking at all?.... just pleeeaaase don't let it be something medical!





Jillaroo said:


> _Is it used for hemming curtains by hand??_




Not for making pleatie-things around a pie-crust rim
And not for pasta, nor for medicos to shove on in
Is it used for cooking? This I cannot tell you, nay
But Jillaroo's most recent guess is closest for this day


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Not for making pleatie-things around a pie-crust rim
> And not for pasta, nor for medicos to shove on in
> Is it used for cooking? This I cannot tell you, nay
> But Jillaroo's most recent guess is closest for this day



That aughta make Diwundrin happy.


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

For measuring/spacing the pleats on top of draperies??


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Sid said:


> That aughta make Diwundrin happy.



Hopefully. Somehow I don't think it will. 




Anne said:


> For measuring/spacing the pleats on top of draperies??



No, but still a little warm ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_Is it used for hemming curtains, you fold the material over the wedge and pin it before sewing?_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is it used for hemming curtains, you fold the material over the wedge and pin it before sewing?_



No, but still warm-ish ...


*[HINT]* Not for curtains unless they're on sale *[/HINT]*


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_Is it to bash the tacks in on a sale sign for materials_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is it to bash the tacks in on a sale sign for materials_



LOL - no, ma'am. :excitement:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it a  smoother for squeezing air bubbles out when pasting paper to a board or wall?


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> No, but still warm-ish ...
> 
> 
> *[HINT]* Not for curtains unless they're on sale *[/HINT]*




Ah so that's what it is.


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> No, but still warm-ish ...
> 
> 
> *[HINT]* Not for curtains unless they're on sale *[/HINT]*





Ah,so that's what it is.

Now how did I do that????


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

"On sale".....  no, not it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Is it a  smoother for squeezing air bubbles out when pasting paper to a board or wall?



Not a smoothie, no. 



Sid said:


> Ah,so that's what it is.
> 
> Now how did I do that????



The greatest actions are oft performed unconsciously.



Anne said:


> "On sale".....  no, not it.



Sorry, no - "on sale" is not what this item is.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

_Is it an auctioneers hammer that he slams down to say the item is sold???_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Used as a folding guide for cardboard or wrapping paper in a shop?


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 14, 2013)

...a device used with sail cloth or canvas?


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Aaaaaagh Jackie! I missed that pun. doh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is it an auctioneers hammer that he slams down to say the item is sold???_



Not an auctioneer's hammer, no.



Diwundrin said:


> Used as a folding guide for cardboard or wrapping paper in a shop?



Not a folding guide either - sorry.



Jackie22 said:


> ...a device used with sail cloth or canvas?



*DING!*

I gave you only one ding because although you're correct that this item is used with sail cloth, I'm going to be a stubborn old coot and hold out for its *exact* function.

You're only two DINGs away from owning it - don't give up!


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 14, 2013)

...lol..ok, how about a thingy that fits in a hole to tie down sail cloth?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> ...lol..ok, how about a thingy that fits in a hole to tie down sail cloth?



No-ooooooo... still blazing hot ....


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

OMG that's why it looked vaguely familiar. An old neighbour who'd sailed on one of the last of the clippers as a lad gave me a couple of old wooden items when I was a kid and said they were from the ship.  I suspect that if they were put with other 'treasures' from that era they still dwell in a box in the garage.  The thing that looked like that had a round handle and flatter wider 'head' and I couldn't figure out what it was used for then either.  Won't guess again, Jackie's serve.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 14, 2013)

hmmm......a device used in the folding of sail cloth?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> hmmm......a device used in the folding of sail cloth?



*DING! DING! DING!

We have a winna'!*

Sorry to have been so mysterious but I wanted to get it in the ball park, rather than just the parking lot. 

*Jackie* has correctly identified this as a device for folding sail cloth, a *Sailor's Seam Rubber* as it is technically called. It was  used to flatten the seams of the sail to prepare the seam for sewing.  It was also used _after_ sewing to further flatten the seam to  even out and reduce the tension on the seams. Sort of a non-electric iron, I guess.

*Excellent job Jackie* and thanks all for playing with my Sailor's Rubber!


----------



## Phantom (Nov 14, 2013)

Door Stop ?


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeeew, glad you got that one Jackie. 



Gooood thinking. :applause2:


----------



## Phantom (Nov 14, 2013)

aaahhhh bugger ..... late again


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

_Well done Jackie_


----------



## That Guy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, shiver me timbers.


----------



## Rainee (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it something to do with shipwrights ? to do with sail making?


----------



## Rainee (Nov 15, 2013)

see I was late well not far off it .. brother in law is a shipwright and said it was to do with sail makings lol good on you Jackie.. well done..


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

Rainee said:


> see I was late well not far off it .. brother in law is a shipwright and said it was to do with sail makings lol good on you Jackie.. well done..



Yeah, sorry, that ship has already sailed. layful:

It WAS a good guess, though!


----------

